# Sibling mating



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

I was wondering if there is any way of preventing mating between siblings while keeping the entire family in the same cage? It usually occurs around at the same time but sometimes if I am not home, I can't stop them...


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If you do hormonal reductions then that will prevent it when they get hormonal
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

You may want to separate them, even if it's temporary. Both will need hormonal control, but it's pretty simple and works really well!


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the info, it's very useful.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

> You may want to separate them, even if it's temporary.


If the hormonal reductions work I don't see a need to separate them


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I thought it may be better to separate them, get them away from each other for a bit while they're having the hormone treatment and then put them back when they've settled down. Personally that's what I'd of done, just in case it keeps happening


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

catalinadee said:


> I thought it may be better to separate them, get them away from each other for a bit while they're having the hormone treatment and then put them back when they've settled down. Personally that's what I'd of done, just in case it keeps happening


I agree separating them is best because hormone reduction techniques require a high level of vigilance. And in some cases like with a few chronic egg layers these techniques have little to no effect. Of course chronic egg laying is another subject but this is just something to keep in mind.


----------

